# Process decoder ring



## navyasw02 (Sep 10, 2010)

Anybody know where I can find a simple crib sheet that says exactly what formulas to use similar to those listed on 25-7 for things like "adiabatic compression", isentropic whatever, throttling, etc and all those other combinations of processes?

I have the stuff in chapter 25 tabbed, but I really need something that says "Hey retard, when you see "____" use these equations"

Thanks for the help.


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 10, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Anybody know where I can find a simple crib sheet that says exactly what formulas to use similar to those listed on 25-7 for things like "adiabatic compression", isentropic whatever, throttling, etc and all those other combinations of processes?
> I have the stuff in chapter 25 tabbed, but I really need something that says "Hey retard, when you see "____" use these equations"
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I am assuming you are looking for something on a different level than the Thermodynamics Summary in the FE Reference Handbook. I always thought that was well put together.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 10, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know where I can find a simple crib sheet that says exactly what formulas to use similar to those listed on 25-7 for things like "adiabatic compression", isentropic whatever, throttling, etc and all those other combinations of processes?
> ...


I hadn't looked at that one, and it's not too bad. I'll keep looking for some more stuff.


----------

